# high dividend yield



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm looking for stocks or ETF that have high dividend yield to put into my TFSA.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Germack (Apr 4, 2009)

How about CDZ or XDV. Both are dividend ETFs.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

ax.un.to,rus.to, nfi.un.to, cpg.un.to (converting to a corp and maintaining the yield), and even ylo.un.to


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

XDV, YLO.un.to, REI.un.to....bmo, cm........mfc


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to offer the following for reference when looking at or for dividend paying stocks or preferred's

I think it is as complete as it can be, covering all or most global stocks.

You can choose by date or by symbol

http://www.fulldisclosure.com/dividend.asp?date=20090414&client=cb

When you find the symbol look at them on here – as an example I have used symbol DDT

http://www.profitspi.com/stock-quote/ddt.aspx

Then look at the historical payouts - here

http://www.fulldisclosure.com/company.asp?client=cb&ticker=ddt

Then to get the full picture – put in the symbol & look at the 1, 5, 10 year history, price and dividend payouts

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:DDT

In the case of DDT since 1998 it has paid over $22 in dividends - never missing a beat

hope this helps


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm holding XDV, XRE, and XIC in my TFSA's. 

Average yield of 7.8% (picked up all except XRE well below current price), interest cost is 3.5%.

I wrote an article on it here;

http://colourfulmoney.com/?p=385


----------



## Germack (Apr 4, 2009)

Bullseye said:


> I'm holding XDV, XRE, and XIC in my TFSA's.
> 
> Average yield of 7.8% (picked up all except XRE well below current price), interest cost is 3.5%.
> 
> ...


I am holding pretty much the same ETFs. Instead of XDV I bought CDZ. No clue which one is better. CDZ or XDV.


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

Germack said:


> I am holding pretty much the same ETFs. Instead of XDV I bought CDZ. No clue which one is better. CDZ or XDV.


CDZ holds about 25-30% income trusts, XDV holds none. That gives CDZ a higher yield. Within a TFSA, the tax consequences are moot. 

So mainly just depends on whether you want exposure to income trusts or not.

One other small issue...CDZ is small, and thinly traded, compared to XDV, so there is more chance of some small loss in bid/ask. Not an issue for buy and hold, though.


----------



## Murtaza (Apr 15, 2009)

thank you for the info, ethos1. It turned out to be very valuable for me.


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks.
A lot of good suggestions here.

I'm leaning toward:

XIU for TSX60
XEG for energy
XRE for real estate


----------

